# mich..weres the snow



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

rain this week an going to be in the near 50s this weekend 
did get the plow out ounce..im was just out of the lake efect snow 
guess ill get the bagger back out an do some more fall clean ups...lmao


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, Im starting Landscape Projects up again this week.:waving: Michigan snow keeps getting worse.


----------



## cgrappler135 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup no snow for atleast 15 days according to accu weather!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Same here, no snow in the forcast.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

well join the club we here in central iowa have not see a good snow fall in 3 years last year was the worse i'v seen it and the funny thing this year is starting out even worse then that 
So I do not fell sorry for the guys complaining about gettin no sleep because they have been out two to three days plowing :crying:


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

well, I'm glad it's not supposed to snow this coming weekend because I have to fly to st. louis for a friend's wedding. Last week when temps were in the 30's I was really getting nervous that it was going to snow and I'd get fired from all my accounts! I've still got my fingers crossed. BUT, it can snow all it wants when I get back and I hope it does!!!


----------

